# IS This



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Real??
its not often i get to post in the bird section but i gotta say this has me fascinated
YouTube - Is this bird cute or evil?

Is this a real bird??
its freacking awesome if it is??
Regards
3reddogs


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

looks real ! sum kind of owl wow i want one of those lol x


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

lmao it's lovely, looks like a Furby though


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sarahnya said:


> lmao it's lovely, looks like a Furby though


hehe it does !! x


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

That is a Spot-bellied eagle owl also called a forest eagle owl _Bubo nipalensis_ 

Oriental Bird Club Image Database : Spot-bellied Eagle Owl » Bubo nipalensis


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Aww Thx Tula..
I gotta say i think that bird is something else.. its beautiful. I can just see me walking down the high street with one of those on my arm... NOT!
hope the red one is doing ok, we not spoke in ages.
Regards 
3reddogs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its a beautiful bird, great link


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh thats cool!.....reminds me of the muppets...lol

its a guy with a puppet......:lol:


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

its lovely the way it was answering her


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Aww Thx Tula..
> I gotta say i think that bird is something else.. its beautiful. I can just see me walking down the high street with one of those on my arm... NOT!
> hope the red one is doing ok, we not spoke in ages.
> Regards
> 3reddogs


Thanks.. yup the Viz is greatly improved! Shes like a recovering anorexic!! Shes back on her barf diet and has bread & butter everyday and a bit of porridge. Its the most bizzare dog ive ever had for keeping weight on.. even at her worst just after xmas she had a coat like a shiney conker and is always in beautiful condition and full of life to the point of hysterical hyperactivity lol but like a rake! Will eventually post some more pics of her when shes put a bit more on


----------

